# [SOLVED] Battlefield 3



## MrPitman12 (May 16, 2010)

Will a - CyberpowerPC Gamer Ultra 2057 Phenom II X4 965(3.4GHz) 8GB DDR3 1TB HDD Capacity ATI Radeon HD 5770 Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit - Be able to run Battlefield 3 on high GFX?And I know you guys are probably going to want me to build a PC but I'm a first timer in buying PCs and i think its best for me to buy rather than build.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Battlefield 3*

It will run it on quite high settings, probably not maximum though.

The HD5770 is a good mid-range gaming card, but it can't compete with the more expensive high-end cards that are used for maxxing out modern game's graphics settings at high resolutions and high framerates.

You'll be getting a good fast quad-core CPU, and more than enough RAM and hard drive space. You could halve those figures (4gb RAM, 512mb HDD) and still have a good gaming computer.


----------



## MrPitman12 (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Battlefield 3*

So do you have a suggestion for a PC that can run it on max settings for around the same price?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Battlefield 3*

What's your total budget and what country are you in?

The official system requirements for Battlefield 3 have not been released yet, but I expect a card like the 5770 will be somewhere between the minimum and recommended, so good enough to play at decent settings, but not maximum.

If you're buying a new computer specifically for games like Battlefield 3, you might want to wait until the requirements are announced and then decide which parts to choose.


----------



## MrPitman12 (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Battlefield 3*

My budget is 1,000 dollars or lower, and I'm in the U.S.A.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Battlefield 3*

CyberpowerPC Gamer Ultra 2062, Phenom II X4 965 (3.4GHz), 4GB DDR3, 1TB HDD, Radeon HD6870 1GB - $950 - Newegg.com

It has a faster graphics card, better motherboard and 4gb RAM instead of 8, but you won't need 8gb for any games.

Battlefield 3 is due for release around the end of 2011, by which time you'll be able to get a faster computer for less money.


----------



## MrPitman12 (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Battlefield 3*

Thanks a lot may this is only 200$ more than what I wanted!!! I cant wait to order this baby! I don't know if it's the excitement is of the fact of having my own PC or getting battlefield 3!!!


----------



## MrPitman12 (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Battlefield 3*

but on the off chance that it does require more (even if unlikely) can i get the exact same thing just with more ram?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Battlefield 3*

It won't need more than 4gb unless you're using the computer for advanced image/video editing or 3D model rendering. If you want to add more RAM, you can buy it separately at a later date.



Comparison between the HD5770 and the HD6870 (estimates)- Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare


> Power Consumption
> Radeon HD 5770: 108 Watts
> Radeon HD 6870: 151 Watts
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfey117 (May 7, 2011)

Will my computer run BF3 on high settings or medium high settings?
AMD Athlon II X4
EVGA GeForce GTX 460 1GB
7 gig RAM


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

the 5770 and the GTX 460 are good to run the game on high
but that depends on the resolution
I can safely say that the both cards should run the game on 1920 x 1080 on high settings above 30 fps
so wait and don't upgrade now, when the game is released, try it see how it performs and then decide if you need to upgrade or no


----------

